# where to get drivers for old computer



## teapot123 (Feb 15, 2011)

*where to get drivers for old computer* i have an old computer [emachine model no 420 
serial no qmv3a 104 00990 ]
iv been looking for all the drivers cant seem to get them
iv tried the emachine site but my models not listed
any sugestions

thank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please do not duplicate posts 
I will close this one and move your other post to the hardware forum here http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/982395-where-get-drivers-old-computer.html

closing this post


----------

